
FROONT 1.8 Released – Responsive Web Design Tool - sandijs
https://froont.com
======
sandijs
Hi all! Founder here. The reason we are building this is simple – web design
is far from solved, still. I know there are tools out there that help.
Starting from very rigid template-based tools ending with fully customizable
frameworks. Our goal is to bring designers and developers closer together. At
the end we are speaking the same language of HTML/CSS. Froont aims to
communicate the ideas better. Thanks!

